# John Deere—the world’s largest agricultural machinery maker —told the Copyright Office that farmers don’t own their tractors.



## PaulChristenson (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.wired.com/2015/04/dmca-ownership-john-deere/


----------



## PaulChristenson (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.agweb.com/blog/janzen-ag-law-blog/does-john-deere-really-own-your-tractor/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25394-you-dont-own-me/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25385-not-allowed-to-work-on-our-equipment-and-vehicles/#entry169639


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Old news for the members of haytalk Paul.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaulChristenson (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooops...Did a looksee, and didn't see the threads...


----------

